# Winner, winner, chicken dinner...



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Joann, you need to open a restaurant, you would pack the place with your cooking. That is beautiful, if it is as good as it looks, it is fantastic.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey, Joann, what Big Jim said and


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Why the canned mushrooms?
I would have left them out if all I had was canned ones.

looks great though knots!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Canned mushrooms - Cause I didn’t want to go to the market just for mushrooms.

This was very good, however, I think the one that is over the top delicious is
the Boneless chicken breast smothered in French onion soup with croutons.

https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/chicken-smothered-french-onion-soup-645719/


here’s the pic...


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Well you should give the Top Knot a man sized portion the first time. 


That way he would not have to ask for seconds.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Cooked in iron skillets! I’ll show you my skillets some day.

Chicken looks delicious. Reminded me of a dish my neighbor brought over to me. Her chicken was cut into large bite size pieces, cooked like yours then cooked in a spaghetti or marinara sauce and served over spaghetti pasta. It was really good and I had forgotten about it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your cast iron skillets. We have several and keep them seasoned well and take good care of them.


----------

